# New-ish in Southern Illinois



## Chris.english70 (Apr 6, 2016)

I've helped family members with hives in the past but have finally decided to set a couple of my own. I'm always open to new approaches and am inexperienced with starting a new hive as everything I've done has been on established ones. Thanks


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Welcome to beesource I was raised in Massac Co. been gone for 50 years


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Chris!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Good luck this year.


----------

